# Specialty Epoxy floor finish and logo



## spectrum

Epoxy floor coating : I would like to create a white epoxy floor finish on a concrete basement floor that looks like "ICE" and the incorporate a New York Rangers logo into the clear coat. Any advice and leads would be greatly appreciated. We intend to use 100% solids white epoxy with a thin coat of non yellowing white aliphatic urethane, Then, install the graphics and finally clear coat with an acrylic waterborne urethane gloss clear. I was thinking of adding a blue metallic pearlescent to the clear coat.


----------



## nEighter

Not sure but,







when done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NACE

We have done this in the past for a Private School in Watertown CT. Used the system described however we used the solvent based aliphatic over the decal after testing to insure that there was no solvent attack on the decal's adhesive. Reason we used solvent based was for durability in the Football locker room. Waterborne would be lower performance over high performance, which we like to avoid if possible. Hockey Rinks usually use a specialty stain (forget the brand) on shot-blasted concrete that has a flat finish. acrylic urethane for lines, then ice on top. Just finished this project in Sheffield, MA. Some contractors use flat exterior house paint on the concrete to avoid slippage of the ice on a glossy surface. Sounds cool. Make up some samples before install the whole system


----------



## traditions2

I just posted a question about clear coating over a decal on contractortalk.com I was worried about clearing over the decal with the aliphatic urethane. I thought I'd mist a light coat over the decal then apply final coat to whole floor. This is on a green and brown acid stain job with a pioneer seed decal. Looks pretty cool. Will finish tonight and get some pics up


----------



## traditions2

finished it up. All went well


----------



## NACE

Nice, is that an aliphatic urethane?


----------



## traditions2

yes it is aliphatic urethane


----------



## WisePainter

traditions2 said:


> finished it up. All went well


Bout time you pulled the trigger on that, looks great!


----------



## traditions2

I lost a ton of sleep over that floor. It was a nasty old welding shop before. Grease was about a quarter inch thick. I researched all my different options and finally pulled the trigger!!!! They are now happy. They were scared to death through the whole process. Acid stain never looks the way it is supposed to until you get that last coat of clear on it. We'll see how much they like it when i get them the bill!


----------



## Bender

Looks great. How did you prep it?


----------



## traditions2

concrete grinder.


----------



## Workaholic

Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## YubaPaintPro

Awesome job! Ali Ure's are awesome, but prep, prep, prep for sure. That is well done! We have a great Ind. line of material, and I can't wait until one of my guys does a job like that and they realize the $$ that can be made. Again, well done.


----------



## FoilEffects

spectrum said:


> Epoxy floor coating : I would like to create a white epoxy floor finish on a concrete basement floor that looks like "ICE" and the incorporate a New York Rangers logo into the clear coat. Any advice and leads would be greatly appreciated. We intend to use 100% solids white epoxy with a thin coat of non yellowing white aliphatic urethane, Then, install the graphics and finally clear coat with an acrylic waterborne urethane gloss clear. I was thinking of adding a blue metallic pearlescent to the clear coat.


If you are starting with straight concrete you can do a white wash with thinned down paint and bag it as you apply it to give it a broken ripple effect which would look like ice if you clear coated it about 6-8 times with clear floor epoxy. I can cut you the Rangers logo so you can lay it out on the floor where you want it and paint in the blue and red (leaving the white alone and then apply 2 more coats of clear so it is embedded. I am guessing that this is the logo that you want:

http://www.sportslogos.net/logo.php?id=144

If you want to talk about it email me at [email protected] or post it here, glad to help. Email is faster as I do not always have time to sit here and type as I am really busy!

Rob


----------



## FoilEffects

traditions2 said:


> I just posted a question about clear coating over a decal on contractortalk.com I was worried about clearing over the decal with the aliphatic urethane. I thought I'd mist a light coat over the decal then apply final coat to whole floor. This is on a green and brown acid stain job with a pioneer seed decal. Looks pretty cool. Will finish tonight and get some pics up


There is a special clear coat for vinyl, it is called Frog Juice and you can simple roll it over the vinyl and it will seal the edges and it is designed just for that application. At best a contractor is going to guess it would work but I do both decorative painting and logos in surfaces and Frog Juice is the way to go. I am sure what you did will be fine but you do run the chance that it will lift during the application. If it didnt then it is set!


----------

